# How to weld a CAI that was cut for a bypass?



## zerosin (Jul 3, 2003)

I have a Place Racing CAI that was originally a 2 piece. It was cut before the MAF for a bypass by a previous owner and now I would like to repair it. Is it better to weld the pieces directly (leaving a bead on the inside) or place a smaller diameter pipe with beveled edges inside as a connector and weld the 2 CAI pieces to this using an external weld. I will sandblast and repaint with some tough hi-temp paint (which actually dulls a drill bit more than steel) since this CAI is steel. 

I guess the bottom line is, would the weld bead on the inside of the CAI create more turbulence than the pipe changing to a smaller diameter for the connector? I also wonder if I the two parts were mated flush, if the bead would even show up on the inside. 

I am assuming that the cut for the bypass and the connector I have to use now alters the length of the pipe and may negate any tuning done to its design. When using multi-part intakes, don't the connectors introduce turbulence?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

why wouldnt you just use a 3" to 3" silicon connector?

that seems like the most practical way


----------



## zerosin (Jul 3, 2003)

Radioaktiv said:


> why wouldnt you just use a 3" to 3" silicon connector?
> 
> that seems like the most practical way


That's what I have right now, I would prefer not to have a connector if it's not needed.


----------



## FelonySpeeder (Oct 23, 2004)

Yes the weld bead should be visible on the interior, you do leave a small gap between the pieces to be welded, yes?? or are you just putting a decent bevel on? and also the bead on the inside should be as nice and tidy as the outside, if you are any good. one trick I learned from an old head back in the day was to use a second gas line to fill the intereor of the pipe with welding gas, just tape over the other open end of the pipe and poke a small hole (to allow the oxygen out that you are trying to displace) This works really well. of course I am in big trouble for giving up such a guarded trade secret so keep it hush hush. :thumbup:


----------



## McD (Nov 18, 2004)

TIG solves the bead problem


----------

